# Undergraduate Summer Elective



## Batoul (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,,
I'm a fourth year -out of 6- medical student ( which is my first clinical year). I'm interested in taking summer elective in the US. But the summer electives that I found were foe the last year medical students!!
any help or suggestions plzzzzzz??? 
Thanx a lot:thumbsup:


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

bump.
I could do with some help here, too


----------

